# favorite bbq recipes



## apple (Jun 23, 2007)

Next weekend I'm hosting a summer bbq with some friends and family. I haven't decided on a menu yet. What are your favorite bbq meals/recipes/ideas?


----------



## jade (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm not really much for cooking, but I have a fabulous summer drink recipe. It's alcoholic, but you can substitute the alcohol for something else like club soda, sprite or juice if you prefer. I don't have an exact recipe. I always just wing it on amounts and measurements. It always seems to work out. It's sort of a home-made concoction, so it doesn't have a name.

Preperation step1:

Blend raspberries, strawberries and blackberries in the blender. If you want to make these more alcoholic you can add vodka or run at this stage. Put the blended fruit in the freezer or fridge.

Next step:

Make a mixture of champagne and orange juice. You ca substitute other juices here if you want. I tried peach orange mango juice last time and it was DELICIOUS!!

Serving instructions:

Place a scoop or two of raspberry sorbet or sherbet in a cup. Cover it with a bit of the blended berries. Cover the whole thing with the champagne/juice mixture.

Enjoy


----------



## Bliss (Jun 26, 2007)

My favorite dip:

In a saucepan melt/heat up the following:

chili
cream cheese
sour cream
salsa
grated cheese

Delicious with tortilla chips or breadsticks


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 18, 2007)

This may sound crazy, but I had the most amazing BBQ Tofu last weekend at a Krishna restaurant in Dallas. I only put it in my mouth so I would not appear rude, ate it all & asked for more. I would LOVE that recipe!


----------



## CPSoaper (Jul 18, 2007)

Macaroni salad. There is nothing I hate worse than a macaroni salad made pretty much like a potato salad except with macaroni.

In  my macaroni salad I only put, macaroni noodles, black olives, pimentos and mayo. I use the juice from the pimentos in the salad. You can also top it with hard boiled eggs.   It is a very simple recipe but I have not found any macaroni salad lovers that don't like this one.


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Sep 9, 2011)

I LOVE grilled zucchini and portobellos (grilled separately). Simply slice the zucchini or mushroom caps lengthwise, about 1/4" thick, brush with olive oil and season as you'd like. I've done plain salt & pepper, seasoning salt, Emerill's Essence, garlic salt, fresh garlic slivers, fresh cilantro and lime juice, and combos of the seasonings as well... always delicious!


----------



## carebear (Sep 9, 2011)

best bbq sauce ever is Cornell BBQ Sauce.  It's more of a marinade and then you baste with it. To.Die.For!!!

http://www.cornell.edu/search/index.cfm ... &tab=facts

 Enter a term to search our compendium of facts about Cornell. Browse facts:ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
Cornell Chicken Barbecue Sauce/Finger Lakes Marinade Recipe

Developed by the late Robert C. Baker, Professor of Poultry Science and Food Science. 

Recipe for Barbeque Sauce (enough for 10 halves): 

1 cup cooking oil 
1 pint cider vinegar 
3 tablespoons salt 
1 tablespoon poultry seasoning 
1/2 teaspoon pepper 
1 egg 

Beat the egg, then add the oil and beat again. Add other ingredients and stir. The recipe can be varied to suit individual tastes. Reducing the salt is just fine - plus the more you baste the saltier it is.  I love it salty so I don't change a thing and baste a LOT.

Dr. Robert C. Baker, creator of chicken nuggets and Cornell Chicken Barbecue Sauce, passed away at age 84 on March 13, 2006


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 9, 2011)

Midnight Rowan said:
			
		

> I LOVE grilled zucchini and portobellos (grilled separately). Simply slice the zucchini or mushroom caps lengthwise, about 1/4" thick, brush with olive oil and season as you'd like. I've done plain salt & pepper, seasoning salt, Emerill's Essence, garlic salt, fresh garlic slivers, fresh cilantro and lime juice, and combos of the seasonings as well... always delicious!



I agree about the muchrooms. I soak mine in pick-a-peppa sauce first. It's a classic Jamaican Sauce.


----------

